# Still a beautiful place to be even on a dull day



## gsgary (Mar 4, 2014)

This is Stanage Edge 20 minutes from home, shot on HP5


----------



## sleist (Mar 4, 2014)

The horizon is not level.
I see this often in your shots.
Is this a conscious decision on your part or do you simply not care?


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 4, 2014)

I guess beautiful is relative. Maybe its the BW treatment that makes it dull to me. Can you post a color picture for comparison?


----------



## 71M (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the stones.


----------



## 71M (Mar 4, 2014)

sleist said:


> The horizon is not level.
> I see this often in your shots.
> Is this a conscious decision on your part or do you simply not care?



It's the population density down South, it makes the British Isles tilt like that. Before the Industrial Revolution, it was more level.


----------



## terri (Mar 4, 2014)

71M said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > The horizon is not level.
> ...





I must agree on the flatness of this image (as posted).    I love the grain and the subject matter in this, but I've seen much better tonal range from you, gary.   Is it in the negative itself, or the scan?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

sleist said:


> The horizon is not level.
> I see this often in your shots.
> Is this a conscious decision on your part or do you simply not care?



The horizon is a hill and is not level


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

sleist said:


> The horizon is not level.
> I see this often in your shots.
> Is this a conscious decision on your part or do you simply not care?



The horison is a hill and not level


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> I guess beautiful is relative. Maybe its the BW treatment that makes it dull to me. Can you post a color picture for comparison?



Dont you read, dull day and HP5 cant turn a B+W negative into a colour negative


----------



## Patrice (Mar 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > The horizon is not level.
> ...



But the bottoms of the stratocumulus clouds are also tilted the same way.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

Patrice said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > sleist said:
> ...



In the examples here the clouds are not level Stratocumulus cloud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## timor (Mar 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > I guess beautiful is relative. Maybe its the BW treatment that makes it dull to me. Can you post a color picture for comparison?
> ...


This is hilarious !  Perfect sign of "digital age of iPhons". What they gonna do without them now ? Comet doesn't have to strike Earth to finish us, enough to knock out few comsats and life as we know it will end.  Gary and me will be there to record that on computer independent medium called photographic film.
On the other hand Gary, I never seen hills that long and clouds so willingly cooperating with them. BTW, your sample of tilted cloud is no good; or there is no reference point (a piece of level land) or clouds are level. 
Nevertheless this place has potential for better take, lets hope one day this part of England will eventually get some sun and you will be there. For that day please, get a roll of fresh Delta 100 or better Tmax 100 and red filter. I like this compo a lot and can only envy your such a close proximity to such landscapes.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > vipgraphx said:
> ...




This is the same place with about 30 years out of date Tmax 100


----------



## timor (Mar 5, 2014)

Give the fresh Tmax a chance one day. 
Still, this old one shouldn't come out that grainy. Nevertheless nice feel thanks to the landscape.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

timor said:


> Give the fresh Tmax a chance one day.
> Still, this old one shouldn't come out that grainy. Nevertheless nice feel thanks to the landscape.



i have no idea how these rolls were stored, i won't be buying any Tmax too expensive compared to Ilford


----------



## timor (Mar 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Give the fresh Tmax a chance one day.
> ...


Sadly you're right. In the last few months Kodak went up. Just after some British holding company bought Kodak's film division. Luckily here is not that bad.


----------



## nickthefish (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice shot. After someone pointed out that the horizon wasn't flat I liked it even more. 
It feels a little discombobulating, like when you are high up, which helps me feel like I'm there.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 21, 2014)

nickthefish said:


> Nice shot. After someone pointed out that the horizon wasn't flat I liked it even more.
> It feels a little discombobulating, like when you are high up, which helps me feel like I'm there.



Cheers Nick


----------

